# TCC Recommended Symphony Challenge



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

Do you enjoy listening to symphonies? Are you bored during this time of quarantine? Try this challenge that I made and started yesterday. Out of the 150 Talk Classical Community's Most Recommended symphonies, I took the top 122 (starting with Berlioz's Roméo et Juliette & ending with Beethoven's Symphony No. 9) and put them into a Spotify playlist. I am going to listen to one of the symphonies every day for the next 122 days (exactly four months from now) so I can cure my quarantine boredom. These symphonies span from the latter half of the 18th century to the 21st century, and goes from short and small symphonies, to huge and grand ones. If you are interested in this challenge, you can go to my Spotify playlist titled Four Month Symphony Challenge. There are the top 122 symphonies in this list. If you participate in this Four Month Challenge, starting today and ending on August 18, you will have completed all of the symphonies by Beethoven, Mahler, Schumann, Brahms, and many others. You also don't have to do four months, you can do a 100 day challenge, starting with Beethoven 2, 75 day, starting with Janacek Sinfonietta, 50 day, starting with Schubert 5, 25 day, starting with Bruckner 9, or even just a ten day challenge, starting with Brahms 4. If you are interested in trying this challenge, or doing one of the smaller ones, you can put your progress here if you like. You can say where you are in the list, or if you listened to a symphony for the first time with this challenge, share your thoughts! I hope that this might be a fun way to cure quarantine boredom!

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/1iRgKU5JgRrIpBt1cKVVtL?si=rzQH-9nUQv-eLa6qTqnswQ


----------



## Long02 (Jun 23, 2018)

Great idea for the quarantine. I’ve been doing something similar by listening to the great symphonies from Beethoven onwards (with a couple of late Mozart to start). It’s been great to discover excellent symphonies I’ve ignored before and great new recordings of the ones I already loved. It’s also given me a better idea if the development of the symphony and how each composer took from there predecessors and expanded on them.


----------



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

Long02 said:


> Great idea for the quarantine. I've been doing something similar by listening to the great symphonies from Beethoven onwards (with a couple of late Mozart to start). It's been great to discover excellent symphonies I've ignored before and great new recordings of the ones I already loved. It's also given me a better idea if the development of the symphony and how each composer took from there predecessors and expanded on them.


Do you know of DG's four album series 100 Great Symphonies. It takes 100 symphonies written from about 1700 to the 1990s and organizes them almost chronologically. It includes 7 Haydn symphonies, most of late Mozart, and all of Beethoven, Brahms, and Schubert, as well as some incredible modern works, including Berio's Sinfonia, Britten's Sinfonia da Requiem, and Tippett's 3rd symphony. I highly recommend checking that out.


----------



## Long02 (Jun 23, 2018)

mahlernerd said:


> Do you know of DG's four album series 100 Great Symphonies. It takes 100 symphonies written from about 1700 to the 1990s and organizes them almost chronologically. It includes 7 Haydn symphonies, most of late Mozart, and all of Beethoven, Brahms, and Schubert, as well as some incredible modern works, including Berio's Sinfonia, Britten's Sinfonia da Requiem, and Tippett's 3rd symphony. I highly recommend checking that out.


Yeah I remember seeing this before but forgot about till I saw your message. In general I've been looking for the preferred recordings but DG is pretty good as a whole so I'll give it a listen. Thanks


----------

